# Plants for out of tank driftwood?



## IiScaPeJuNkiEiI (Aug 7, 2013)

Got a 5g nano with a piece of dw sticking about 3 inches out of the tank. Really wanna plant something there. Anything that will grow emersed there? I'd prefer not to have to mist it often. Heard some plants acclimate to regular room humidity. Thought about some "air plants" but dunno. Any ideas/suggestions? Thanks for looking..:icon_mrgr


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

Mosses will do just fine above the waterline. Water will wick up the wood and emersed moss and keep it moist without any additional spraying.


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

You could probably get some anubias to do the same thing if you start it under water and let it climb it's way up.


----------



## NotCousteau (Sep 25, 2014)

Air plants, i.e. tillandsia, would only work if you do not allow it to be emersed. They do not do well sitting in water. They need to be misted instead.


----------



## IiScaPeJuNkiEiI (Aug 7, 2013)

Monster Fish said:


> Mosses will do just fine above the waterline. Water will wick up the wood and emersed moss and keep it moist without any additional spraying.


Yeah, I have some Taiwanese moss on it already, but it's getting pretty yellow/brown. Maybe it's still acclimating?

Bump:


Acro said:


> You could probably get some anubias to do the same thing if you start it under water and let it climb it's way up.


Thanks for the idea.

Bump:


NotCousteau said:


> Air plants, i.e. tillandsia, would only work if you do not allow it to be emersed. They do not do well sitting in water. They need to be misted instead.


Yep. Researched about tillandsia the last couple days cause they look neat. They'll rot and die if kept wet. Thanks. Wonder if sitting on a damp piece of dw would be an issue?

Bump: What about some H. sp. Japan draped over the driftwood? If I left some ends in the water would that work? Thanks again for all the replies guys/gals!


----------



## IiScaPeJuNkiEiI (Aug 7, 2013)

Any other ideas\suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

I've had pothos growing on my driftwood, very forgiving terrestrial plant, have had it grow with stems and leaves partially submerged for several weeks, always have roots in the tank. Easy to find house plant, does not need much light.. but depending on your driftwood, that plant may be a bit.. overpowering visually.


----------



## IiScaPeJuNkiEiI (Aug 7, 2013)

AquaAurora said:


> I've had pothos growing on my driftwood, very forgiving terrestrial plant, have had it grow with stems and leaves partially submerged for several weeks, always have roots in the tank. Easy to find house plant, does not need much light.. but depending on your driftwood, that plant may be a bit.. overpowering visually.


Yeah, I've thought about going the pothos route in my other tanks to soak up some nitrates. Might be a smidge to big for my 5g though. Thanks for the input. lovin' all the ideas so far...:icon_cool


----------



## lochaber (Jan 23, 2012)

If you put the moss right at or slightly above the waterline, I think that would work pretty well. Depending on the growth pattern, you might have to manually replant/position it further up the piece of wood as it grows in.

Otherwise, I think something like anubias, bolbitis, or java fern stuck on right under the water surface will probably eventually grow out. It will be a while though.

Terrestrial baby's tears would probably work, I've stuck some in some bottle terrariums and with other houseplants, and they grow like crazy as long as their is moisture.


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

Buces could also grow like anubias, partially or fully out of the water as long as conditions are humid. Might be a rather expensive experiment though, but it can look really nice.


----------



## IiScaPeJuNkiEiI (Aug 7, 2013)

lochaber said:


> If you put the moss right at or slightly above the waterline, I think that would work pretty well. Depending on the growth pattern, you might have to manually replant/position it further up the piece of wood as it grows in.
> 
> Otherwise, I think something like anubias, bolbitis, or java fern stuck on right under the water surface will probably eventually grow out. It will be a while though.
> 
> Terrestrial baby's tears would probably work, I've stuck some in some bottle terrariums and with other houseplants, and they grow like crazy as long as their is moisture.


Yeah, the moss at the water line is growing (albeit slowly), but the moss higher up yellowing. Any particular bolbitis that stays small and might work? Which baby tears?

Bump:


Kehy said:


> Buces could also grow like anubias, partially or fully out of the water as long as conditions are humid. Might be a rather expensive experiment though, but it can look really nice.


The problem is there would only be room humidity (50% or less) and also the price..lol


----------



## IiScaPeJuNkiEiI (Aug 7, 2013)

Some plants like these would be awesome..

http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2011/show332.html

Bump: http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2011/show59.html

Terrestrial baby tears! Me likey...


----------



## IiScaPeJuNkiEiI (Aug 7, 2013)

Trying H. sp. Japan. If this doesn't work gonna try terrestrial baby tears. Still open to other ideas as well...


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

IiScaPeJuNkiEiI said:


> Some plants like these would be awesome..
> 
> http://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2011/show332.html
> 
> ...


I've seen the tank in the first link before, I soooo want to expant my riparium to be as excessive as that! Especially love the ivy climbing the wall!


----------



## WestHaven (Jun 30, 2012)

AquaAurora said:


> I've had pothos growing on my driftwood, very forgiving terrestrial plant, have had it grow with stems and leaves partially submerged for several weeks, always have roots in the tank. Easy to find house plant, does not need much light.


I concur. I put a piece of pothos in my HOB filter a few weeks ago, and it's already grown a 4 inch root.


----------



## IiScaPeJuNkiEiI (Aug 7, 2013)

AquaAurora said:


> I've seen the tank in the first link before, I soooo want to expant my riparium to be as excessive as that! Especially love the ivy climbing the wall!


Any idea what the plants are?


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

IiScaPeJuNkiEiI said:


> Any idea what the plants are?


If you click the link and scroll down they have a break down of equipment and plants used etc.


----------



## IiScaPeJuNkiEiI (Aug 7, 2013)

AquaAurora said:


> If you click the link and scroll down they have a break down of equipment and plants used etc.


Oh yeeeaahh...duh. Thanks lol


----------



## Nismoracer13 (Oct 21, 2014)

Can you just put the roots of the pathos in the tank, fully submerged? And run the vines and leaves outside the tank?


----------



## IiScaPeJuNkiEiI (Aug 7, 2013)

Nismoracer13 said:


> Can you just put the roots of the pathos in the tank, fully submerged? And run the vines and leaves outside the tank?


Yep. Put it right in the tank or stick i a hob filter. Just make sure the leaves are ABOVE water. Still considering doing myself for nitrate control. From what I've read it's better to cut a leaf or piece of vine off and put it in the tank/hob filter. The Pathos will grow it's water roots which are dif than it's soil roots apparently..


----------



## Nismoracer13 (Oct 21, 2014)

I have a big pathos, I think im gonna try to do this with... having the roots in water full time won't hurt it?


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

Nismoracer13 said:


> I have a big pathos, I think im gonna try to do this with... having the roots in water full time won't hurt it?


They (and any other plant that can root in water) grows roots designed to absorb oxygen from the water, so keep the water moving and oxygenated. Other than that, it's not a problem if they grow in water full time.


----------



## Aquadawg (Aug 18, 2012)

IiScaPeJuNkiEiI said:


> Got a 5g nano with a piece of dw sticking about 3 inches out of the tank. Really wanna plant something there. Anything that will grow emersed there? I'd prefer not to have to mist it often. Heard some plants acclimate to regular room humidity. Thought about some "air plants" but dunno. Any ideas/suggestions? Thanks for looking..:icon_mrgr


I have an answer and picture for you from my bonsai vase tank. Some java moss, rotalla, and anubias tied together with 100% black cotton thread and attached to branches.


----------



## biotex3 (Oct 1, 2014)

+1 to pothos. I just hang a stem into my daphnia tanks and they take root very quick. Very good toxins sponge.


----------

